# Salvage wood



## Mark. (Mar 15, 2018)

I have a project to do using old barn wood. I want to keep the old wood look as good as possible, & thank God for Wood Barter. The weathered boards are 100 years old, give a little, take a little. I am going to run the boards through my planer & I want to leave the crevasse lines in the boards but need to fill them in with something that will highlight the true characteristics & natural beauty of the wood. Is there an epoxy or liquid glass? Open for suggestions


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2018)

@Brink


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2018)

Epoxy will work for filling voids. It can be tinted to any color to add interest or highlights or left clear. If the defect don’t need to be filled, any oil finish will highlight the character.


----------



## Brink (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you planning on skip-planing them?


----------



## Mark. (Mar 16, 2018)

Brink said:


> Are you planning on skip-planing them?


I would skip planing but inorder to join them & compleat the dove tail joinery, I think they will need to be uniform thickness. Also I think for any thing I do in the finishing process it will make my life much easier, but if it was easy everyone would be doing it, causing an end for the need for a craftsman. Over the past 35+ years, if I have learned anything at all is, if You meaning me, have away to ask someone that may know more than I concerning my task at hand, there is no shame in asking. The only shame would be if I didn't ask for advice. This is why I am proud that I came across Wood Barter.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Mark. (Mar 19, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Epoxy will work for filling voids. It can be tinted to any color to add interest or highlights or left clear. If the defect don’t need to be filled, any oil finish will highlight the character.


Well now, Thank You for Your advice. Epoxy top coat is going to be used. One or maybe two mor questions for You. Is it possible to use a clear Epoxy for my bed coat, & will it fill in the cracks and serve as a bonding agent, or acting as a glue. I will take a few pictures while at the shop today. Maybe All can see what I am talking about better than the words I am using. I think what I am trying to ask is do I need to use two different Epoxy for bed coat and another for top coat that is self leveling


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2018)

Mark. said:


> Well now, Thank You for Your advice. Epoxy top coat is going to be used. One or maybe two mor questions for You. Is it possible to use a clear Epoxy for my bed coat, & will it fill in the cracks and serve as a bonding agent, or acting as a glue. I will take a few pictures while at the shop today. Maybe All can see what I am talking about better than the words I am using. I think what I am trying to ask is do I need to use two different Epoxy for bed coat and another for top coat that is self leveling



I don’t have much experience using epoxy as a top coat, but I suspect the self leveling stuff will work for small cracks if you can keep it from running out. Painters tape makes a pretty good dam for the epoxy if needed.


----------

